# The Art of Badges (questions!!!)



## Marji4x (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys!  I recently decided I'm going to AnthroCon so I started looking into making badges to help pay my way.  Do you guys have any tips for me?  Some of my concerns are:

- How much could/should I charge?
- What are the best sizes?
- What's the best way to hang them? (clips, lanyards,etc.?)

And anything else you might want to share with me 

If you go to my furaffinity account you'll see one I made for myself, to see an example of what I'd be doing, and my style.

I appreciate any help!  Thanks!


----------



## button (Mar 7, 2008)

most people make badges 3" by 4" and I rather like pins and clips rather than string or chain.  As for charging... that's all on you.  some poeple charge $4 some charge $60  

I charge $8 It's a good inbetween lol sry


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 7, 2008)

cool, thanks very much ^ ^


----------



## devillo (Apr 17, 2008)

One question I'd like to chime in with. Do you normally include postage and shipping prices for the badges if they are in traditional media, or do you just send them a print resolution file so they can print it off at their leisure?


----------



## Marji4x (Apr 17, 2008)

I just made some a while back and I mailed them out.  Since they are small I was able to send them in a regular sized envelope so I didn't charge extra for postage.  

A friend of mine lives overseas so the shipping will cost more for him but we're talking about him just getting a high-res file to print.  Still, I prefer shipping traditional cause they always look better than once I scan them in.


----------



## devillo (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'd have thought that traditional hand made badges not only have that extra depth and life to them, but it also seems a lil lazy to just email someone a large file.
So do you take into account the shipping price when charging, or do you just let that come out of your own wallet?


----------



## Marji4x (Apr 17, 2008)

I pretty much let it come out of my own pocket since it's like...under a dollar, even if I have extra weight from the clipon holder.

As far as senbding out the image file, I'd much rather mail the badge but it was a gift for a person who is underage and they would need their parents' permission to give out their address.  Since this is a concern for them I am willing to just send them the image file so their parents can feel more secure about it.


----------



## devillo (Apr 17, 2008)

Cool, thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Kiriska (Apr 17, 2008)

I would include lamination, badge holders, clips, and shipping all into the price of the badge. It's just easier, I think, though international orders may incur a slight extra fee.

As for size... 3.5"x2.75" is about what fits into badge holders. Most laminated pieces are around 3"x4" I think, though some clients will ask for weird shapes and larger sizes, so it's really up to them more than anything.

Your badges are really nice and detailed. I think $12-15 would be a good price? It may be good to test the waters some -- see how much interest you get priced at $8 and if it's a lot, you can gradually increase the price until you find a place where you're both comfortable with the workload and clients are happy with the price. c:


----------

